# Beard Algea



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Do Cherry Shrimps eat Beard algae?
if yes, then how much is the quantity they eat is the same as other algea types or not.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have read that treating plants with Beard Algea stuck on them  with Flourish Excel helps the BEARD ALGEA to die. but I am wondering will it gonna harm my Cherry Shrimps???


----------

